# RAF Kings Cliffe



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 27, 2014)

This isn't a report on the full site as I hope to visit the control tower at a later date. All there is for the moment are some of the defenses.

The airfield was USAF during WWII .
Glenn Miller played his last airfield band concert in the big hangar at Kings Cliffe. This final concert took place on Tuesday 3 October 1944 as it was getting too cold to play in unheated hangars. A memorial was placed on a Callendar Hamilton hangar base.
Apparently it was a POW camp after the war.

Kingscliffe pow camp was opened for German pow on the 5th March 1946,and acts as a reception and administraction centre for all pow held
*by the RAF, its camp address and camp title was...No.1 German pow Holding Unit, RAF Kings Cliffe Peterborough/ Northants., 
*its Telephone number was Wansford 334. Since then 19,000 German pow have passed through the camp from USA, Canada, and Belgium
*on there way to various RAF units in the UK. Pow usually only remain in this camp for a few days, the total capacity of which is 3000.


19 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


18 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


16 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


14 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


13 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


12 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


10 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


9 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


8 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


6 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


5 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


3 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


2 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


1 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Very interesting & great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicely lit underground shots!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 28, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nicely lit underground shots!



Thanks, was just the built in flash


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 16, 2014)

Nicely done.
I had a look round a few years ago, bu got turfed off by the landowner before I could get to the control tower


----------



## RichCooper (Aug 16, 2014)

Love these old airfield defences  cheers


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Sep 29, 2014)

Adding a couple of pics that I have just taken of the mushroom pillbox at the airfield


IMG_2583 -1 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


IMG_2588 -1 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


IMG_2584 -1 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh I must have missed the pill box!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Sep 30, 2014)

InquisitiveFox said:


> Oh I must have missed the pill box!



its in the field s/e of the rest, i missed it first time
i still have to do the control tower


----------

